# Up mix stero sound



## tim-m89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, what's available for upmixing stereo sound dynamically (while playing). My main purpose of this is to continue using my subwoofer connected to the black connector of my PC rather than a splitter connected to the green connector.

I use freebsd FreeBSD 9, audacious to play music and snd_hda as my driver. OSS is too buggy for me.

Thanks


----------

